# New Testament Theologies (Schreiner, Ladd, Beale, etc)



## yasdnil (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been looking at Biblical Theologies of the New Testament and it looks like I have quite a nice list to choose from. I'm just wondering if anyone has any comments on the following ones. I've put a bit of info that I'm already aware of next to their names:

Tom Schreiner (Reformed Baptist)
Frank Thielman (?)
Howard I. Marshall (Wesleyan Arminian, I believe)
George Ladd (Reformed, Historic Premill, this is considered a classic work)
G. K. Beale (Reformed, Amill)

As I understand it, both Thielman and Marshall take a canonical approach while the others are thematic. Basically I've heard that all of these are great so I'm having trouble choosing where to start!

What do you all think?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm currently reading Beale's A New Testament Biblical Theology and it is amazing! I'd highly recommend it. However, I haven't read the others and would only have second-hand thoughts on them. Beale's book, however, is in the tradition of Vos and is carefully argued. I really think it's a monumental book, for whatever value my opinion holds on the matter...


----------



## eqdj (Jun 18, 2012)

You should be aware that Schreiner is New Covenant Theology (NCT). I wouldn't recommend him.

I am enjoying Beale's New Testament Biblical Theology.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 18, 2012)

I have Thielman and it is pretty good, although his theology can be all over the map at times. Schreiner is also good, and he just came out recently with an abridged version that is closer to 300 pages and easier to diegest. Overall, I would recommend Beale over any of the others.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 18, 2012)

eqdj said:


> You should be aware that Schreiner is New Covenant Theology (NCT). I wouldn't recommend him.



I was going to give the same warning. Schreiner is not technically a "Reformed Baptist" but a Baptist who holds to some elements of Calvinistic soteriology. His views on the law are a departure from, say, the view of the London Baptist Confession. He says some good things, but NCT is a theological novelty and is not "Reformed."


----------



## yasdnil (Jun 21, 2012)

Any thoughts on Ladd or Marshall? I know that Marshall has a very different theological viewpoint, but has anyone read his work and is it edifying?

Thanks to all for their comments so far


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Overall, I think Ladd will be more conservative. I recently heard someone (Carl Trueman I believe) make a comment that Marshall is not as conservative on Scripture (affirming inerrancy, for instance) as we'd probably like. He's not a flaming liberal or anything like that and he is generally a very good scholar, but Ladd might be more to your liking.

Funny story about Marshall, though: my NT professor in seminary received his Ph.D. from Aberdeen. Dr. Marshall was his professor. My professor had been on campus for only a couple of weeks and noticed everyone kept referring to someone named "Ian." Who is Ian he wondered. He finally figured out that they were talking about Dr. Marshall; that's what the "I" stands for!


----------



## MarieP (Jun 21, 2012)

yasdnil said:


> Tom Schreiner (Reformed Baptist)



He's "Reformed Baptist" in the broader sense of the term, but he's been affected by the New Covenant Theology (don't think he'd call himself that though).

I've heard very good things about Beale!!


----------



## KSon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beale's book is great, though pack a lunch as it is quite rigorous in its argumentation. I am actually about to head out and have lunch with a gentleman who is finishing his Ph.D under Beale and, I believe, did some proofing work on it. Some of the dots Beale connects are blazing new neuro-pathways in my brain, which is both edifying and rigorous. If you are willing to read it alongside your Scriptures (which we always ought to do regardless of the book), following him in his cross-references as his thesis develops, it is truly a soul-stirring, Christ-honoring walk. Did I mention to pack a lunch?


----------

